# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیر حضوری درس خوندن

## Cavalier

سلام سلام سلام
*من دهم ریاضی هستم
از اول تا نهم الکی درس خوندم و با دوبار مرور بیست میشدم
از اواخر هشتم تصمیم به غیر حضوری خوندن گرفتم
ولی بخاطر آزمون وروی و امیدی که به نمونه دولتی داشتم بیخیال شدم
دلیل اینکه خواستم غیر حضوری این بود که فیلمای کانون رو نگاه میکردم و دیدم نگاه کردن اینا هزار برابر بهتر از سر کلاسه*
_نمونه دولتی قبول شدم و فکر کردم همه چی حل شد
ولیدهمه چی بدتر شد
انتظاری که من از نمونه داشتم و تصویر ذهنی که ساخته بودم کلا خراب شد
چرا ؟ چون معلم ها بد اخلاق بودن وقتی سوال یکم ضایع بپرسی مسخرت میکنن و جلوی بقیه تحقیرت میکنن
__همشون میگن اگه نفهمیدید هزار بار تکرار میکنیم ولی هیچکدوم اینطوری نبودن
مشق زیاد میدن و بعضی اشکالات آدم توی اون فصل میمونه که میمونه
امتحاناشونم از روی کتابای تست میدن
اینا باعث شد که تصمیم به این بگیرم_
*ممکنه شما بگید مدرسه نظم میده و جو مدرسه مهمه و کنکور و...
من برای کنکور دارم این کارو میکنم نمیخوام مثل آزمون ورودی عمل کنم
از شما عزیزانی که این تاپیک رو خوندید خواهش میکنم مشکلات احتمالی که در آینده پیش میاد بجز اینایی که خودم گفتم رو بهم بگید و بگید که چطوری باید اقدام کنم*
ممنون

----------


## echo

خیلیییییییییی بستگی به خودت داره به نظرم ....
ببین غیر حضوری خوندن وقتتو خیلی زیاد میکنه , اگه واسه کنکور میگی , واقعا اگه بشینی کل سال و با برنامه دقیق و بدون جا زدن ! بخونی نتیجه خیلی خوبی میگیره 
ولی , با توجه به چیزی که خود من دیدم , سال کنکور اونم غیر حضوری اکثرا بچه ها خسته میشن دیگه یا تنبلی میکنن و میگن وقت زیاده حالا و ....
خلاصه یهو تفریحاتشون از ساعتای درس خوندنشون بیشتر میشه  :Yahoo (4): 
میدونم تکراریه ولی جو مدرسه و بچه ها ( نگفتم معلما گفتم بچه ها ) همین که میبینی کلی آدم دیگه هم هستن که دارن همزمان تلاش میکنن جلو میبرتت.
اگه مدرسه ات خوب نیست یه مدرسه ای برو که میدونی معلماش قوین و وقت میذارن که این مشکلارو نداشته باشی....
واقعا غیر حضوری خوندن ممکنه اذیتت کنه مدرسه هرچقدرم بد باشه بازم اون سال نیاز داری تو اون جو باشی !
ولی بازم , اگه میتونی خودت خودتو جلو ببری و مطمعنی خسته نمیشی که چه بهتر .

----------


## Cavalier

> خیلیییییییییی بستگی به خودت داره به نظرم ....
> ببین غیر حضوری خوندن وقتتو خیلی زیاد میکنه , اگه واسه کنکور میگی , واقعا اگه بشینی کل سال و با برنامه دقیق و بدون جا زدن ! بخونی نتیجه خیلی خوبی میگیره 
> ولی , با توجه به چیزی که خود من دیدم , سال کنکور اونم غیر حضوری اکثرا بچه ها خسته میشن دیگه یا تنبلی میکنن و میگن وقت زیاده حالا و ....
> خلاصه یهو تفریحاتشون از ساعتای درس خوندنشون بیشتر میشه 
> میدونم تکراریه ولی جو مدرسه و بچه ها ( نگفتم معلما گفتم بچه ها ) همین که میبینی کلی آدم دیگه هم هستن که دارن همزمان تلاش میکنن جلو میبرتت.
> اگه مدرسه ات خوب نیست یه مدرسه ای برو که میدونی معلماش قوین و وقت میذارن که این مشکلارو نداشته باشی....
> واقعا غیر حضوری خوندن ممکنه اذیتت کنه مدرسه هرچقدرم بد باشه بازم اون سال نیاز داری تو اون جو باشی !
> ولی بازم , اگه میتونی خودت خودتو جلو ببری و مطمعنی خسته نمیشی که چه بهتر .


ممنونم دوسته من بابت وقتی که گذاشتی
صحبت های تو درسته ولی در مورد من صصدق نمیکنه
متاسفانه بچهای مدرسه ای که من هستم کلا تعطیل ان و آدم بیشتر تنبلی میکنه تا اینکه تلاش کنه .
من یه روشی دارم . روشم اینه که وقتی میخوام یه درس رو بخونم اول میرم کتاب تست یا هر کتابی که سوال داشته باشه از اون مبحت رو باز میکنم اول سوال رو میخونم یو شکلشو نگاه نمیکنم
مثلا نوشته فشار در شاره زیر را حساب کنید
بعدش میرم کتاب رو میخونم جواب سوال هامو پیدا میکنم و سایتای دیگه که خیلی بیشتر از کتاب توضیح دادن
با این شیوه فکر نکنم نیازی دیگه به معلم باشه
من الان هم دارم این کارو میکنم شاید بگی خب چه کاریه غیر حضوری بری
منتها مشق ها و امتحان هایی که معلم ها میدن خیلی وقت گیر هست درسته که نیازه بایدانجام بدی ولی اگه بخوام بحثو باز کنم یکی از معلم های من از یه کتابی مشق میده که خودشم نمیتونه حل کنه و همه ی ما فقط سیاه میکنیم! :Yahoo (2): 
مشکل دیگه که هست و من نگفتم توی تاپیک بخاطر اینکه متن زیاد نشه اینه که
تو مدرسه ما اکثر معلم ها میان خاطره میگن یا بچها مسخره بازی در میارن ولی من حاضر نیستم وقتمو برای این ها تلف کنم
یا خیلی از معلم ها بلد نیستن بچه رو مدیریت کنن ذهنشو
مثلا دبیر عربی ما اومد تو کلاس. اول درس نداد یه روش یادداشت برداری گفت
این رفتار رو من از هیچ کس تا حالا ندیده بودم

----------


## echo

اولا که روشت که به نظرم کاملا اشتباهه !
شما اول باید درس رو و مثال هاشو بخونی کامل و یاد بگیری , تا جایی که هر سوالی رو بتونی جواب بدی بعد با حل تمرین و تست به تسلط برسی.
زیست که نداری وگرنه واسه درسایی مثل زیست اصلا نباید همچین کاری کنی !
بعد , ببین منم سال کنکور همین اشتباه رو کردم من هم مدرسه میرفتم هم کلاسای بیرون.فکر میکردم اگه مدرسه دولتی برم با کلاسای کنکور خوب بشه.
مشکل این بود که بچه های ما کلا تو یه دنیای دیگه بودن همش به فکر مهمونی و پسر بازی و ....بچه ها ام که اینجوری باشن معلما هم دیگه خیلی وقت نمیذارن.
و باعث شد که فقط وقتمو از بین ببرم اونجا...
کلا مدرسه سال کنکورم خیلی بهم ضربه زد و بعدا واقعا حسرت خوردم که کاش یه مدرسه درست حسابی میرفتم یا غیرحضوری میکردم.
تو ام الآن همین,این که بخوای مدرسه ی داغون بری که کسی واقعا به فکر درس نیست بعد خودت بیای بری کلاس یا همه درسارو بخوای خودت بخونی خیلی وقتتو میگیره من فکر کردم بچه هاتون خوبن .
یا مدرسه ی خوبی برو , که دیگه نیازی به کلاس نداشته باشی یا غیرحضوری کن, و به نظرم بازم نمیتونی همههه درسارو خودت بخونی لاقل 3-4 تا درس و کلاس برو که تو اون جو هم بمونی.
ببین الآن فکر میکنی که میتونی درسایی که تاحالا نخوندی رو بخونی....ولی واقعا گفتن معلم و سر کلاس گوش دادن ( به شرطی که معلم خوبی باشه ) خیلی تاثیر میذاره و مطلبی که تو 2 روز باید وقت بذاری تا فقط یاد بگیری یه روز سر کلاس گوش میدی و خودتم میای میخونی روز دوم دیگه میتونی تستاشم بزنی.
نمیگم برو مدرسه حتما , میگم اگرم نمیخوای بری خونه نشین نشو سال اولته باید بهت آموزش داده بشه درسای پیش به این آسونی نیستن.

----------


## echo

بعدم مگه تو دهم نیستی ؟ یعنی اول دبیرستانی . از الآن میخوای غیرحضوری کنی تا کنکور؟ 2سال مونده من اونارو واسه سال کنکورت گفتم نه از الآن

----------


## Cavalier

> بعدم مگه تو دهم نیستی ؟ یعنی اول دبیرستانی . از الآن میخوای غیرحضوری کنی تا کنکور؟ 2سال مونده من اونارو واسه سال کنکورت گفتم نه از الآن


با همه حرفایی که گفتی موافقم
ولی مسئله اصلی من که یادم رفت بگم معلم ها هستن
درسته معلم میتونه کاری کنی که چیزی که ۲ ساعت روش وقت بزاری رو توی یک ربع بگه
ولی معلم های من باعث پسرفت من شدن
تا نهم که شاگرد اول بودم مشکلی نداشتم با کسی
دهم همش درگیر حاشیه ها شدم..
مثلا درصد آزمونی که میگیرن رو پایین بزنی جلوی جمع مسخره میکنن
امتحانات رو خراب کنی دعوت اولیا میدن
از همه مهم تر الکی تهدید میکنن که پایین بشی اخراج میکنن
و یه چیز دیگه که واقعا و اعصابه تحقیق ها و کارهای که میدن 
و خیلی چیزای دیگه
به عبارتی اونا میخوان با کارهای اشتباه مارو درس خون کنن
من حوصله خودمو ندارم نمیتونم اینارو تحمل کنم :Yahoo (101): 
راجب روش هم بنظر من روش خوبیه چون ذهن رو تشنه جواب های سوالت میکنه و یهو نمیری متن کتابو بخونی 
دلیل شما برای رد این روش چیه؟

----------


## Cavalier

> بعدم مگه تو دهم نیستی ؟ یعنی اول دبیرستانی . از الآن میخوای غیرحضوری کنی تا کنکور؟ 2سال مونده من اونارو واسه سال کنکورت گفتم نه از الآن


با همه حرفایی که گفتی موافقم
ولی مسئله اصلی من که یادم رفت بگم معلم ها هستن
درسته معلم میتونه کاری کنی که چیزی که ۲ ساعت روش وقت بزاری رو توی یک ربع بگه
ولی معلم های من باعث پسرفت من شدن
تا نهم که شاگرد اول بودم مشکلی نداشتم با کسی
دهم همش درگیر حاشیه ها شدم..
مثلا درصد آزمونی که میگیرن رو پایین بزنی جلوی جمع مسخره میکنن
امتحانات رو خراب کنی دعوت اولیا میدن
از همه مهم تر الکی تهدید میکنن که پایین بشی اخراج میکنن
و یه چیز دیگه که واقعا و اعصابه تحقیق ها و کارهای که میدن 
و خیلی چیزای دیگه
به عبارتی اونا میخوان با کارهای اشتباه مارو درس خون کنن
من حوصله خودمو ندارم نمیتونم اینارو تحمل کنم :Yahoo (101): 
راجب روش هم بنظر من روش خوبیه چون ذهن رو تشنه جواب های سوالت میکنه و یهو نمیری متن کتابو بخونی 
دلیل شما برای رد این روش چیه؟

----------


## echo

> با همه حرفایی که گفتی موافقم
> ولی مسئله اصلی من که یادم رفت بگم معلم ها هستن
> درسته معلم میتونه کاری کنی که چیزی که ۲ ساعت روش وقت بزاری رو توی یک ربع بگه
> ولی معلم های من باعث پسرفت من شدن
> تا نهم که شاگرد اول بودم مشکلی نداشتم با کسی
> دهم همش درگیر حاشیه ها شدم..
> مثلا درصد آزمونی که میگیرن رو پایین بزنی جلوی جمع مسخره میکنن
> امتحانات رو خراب کنی دعوت اولیا میدن
> از همه مهم تر الکی تهدید میکنن که پایین بشی اخراج میکنن
> ...


حالا مسخره کردن و اینارو من نمیدونم مهم نیست خیلی به نظرم...دیگه مدرسه همینه تو دبیرستان فکر کنم همه جا این استرسا و سخت گیریا هست.
بعدم ببین تو الآن اولی,وقت داری هم کارایی که اونا میگن و بکنی هم کم کم پایه تو قوی کنی واسه کنکور از الآن نگران این چیزا نباش که. سال کنکور این مشکلارو نداره دیگه کمتر به بچه ها فشار میارن معمولا .
در مورد اون روش, اولا این که بهتره خودت سوال واسه خودت دربیاری, اونم وقتی که بار اول داری کلی میخونی , که وقتی برمیگردی و دقیق میخونی جواباشونو پیدا کنی.
دوما اگرم میخوای سوالای کتاب رو بخونی اول یه دور سوالارو بخون که فقط آشنا شی بعد برو کل متن رو بخون و جواباتو پیدا کن و بعدم تمرین حل کن...نه این که هی یه سوال بخونی بری جواب و ببینی باز بیای یه سوال دیگه بخونی و جوابشو ببینی و ....

----------


## shirin.sa

> سلام سلام سلام
> *من دهم ریاضی هستم
> از اول تا نهم الکی درس خوندم و با دوبار مرور بیست میشدم
> از اواخر هشتم تصمیم به غیر حضوری خوندن گرفتم
> ولی بخاطر آزمون وروی و امیدی که به نمونه دولتی داشتم بیخیال شدم
> دلیل اینکه خواستم غیر حضوری این بود که فیلمای کانون رو نگاه میکردم و دیدم نگاه کردن اینا هزار برابر بهتر از سر کلاسه*
> _نمونه دولتی قبول شدم و فکر کردم همه چی حل شد
> ولیدهمه چی بدتر شد
> انتظاری که من از نمونه داشتم و تصویر ذهنی که ساخته بودم کلا خراب شد
> ...


سلام من خودم سو دبیرستان و پیش دانگاه رو غیر حضوری خوندم اوایل مثل شما فکر میکردم که میشنم راحت تو خونه درس میخونم راه خسته ام نمیکه و با معلمایبد اخلاق سر نمیکنی ولی یه اتفاقی واسم افتاد این بود که نسبت به درس خوندن دل سرد شدم دیگه کسی نبود که خودمو باهاش مقایسه کنم ویا کسی نبود همسنم باشه بفهمه من چی میخوام جو مدرسه به من خیلی انگیزه واسه خوندن میداد اما اززانی که نشستم خونه کم کم اد دل سرد میشه افت تحصیلی پیدا میکنی به نظر منشما اگه میتونید برید تیزهوشان البته اگر معدلتون بالاست یک میلیون پونصد میگیرن برای سال بعد هم پول لازم نیس بدی پبت نام میکنن به نظرم اونجا موفق ترین اگر بگین که ازنمونه اومدید فک کنم راحت ثبت نامتون کنن من کهخیلی خیلی سختی کشیدم یه نصیحت دوستانه است غیر حضوری اصلا نخونید

----------

